# Chukar and Quail



## Levantou (Nov 29, 2009)

Greetings,

If I have adult chukar and quail, can I raise them in the same pen?

Also, if I have a large pen (20' x 20') how many adult birds could I have without over crowding?

Thanks for any insight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

They should be fine together, you may want to make sure you buy flight netting w/ the small holes for the quail. As far how many birds you should keep in your enclsosure this what the DNR requires:

*LIVE BIRD POSSESSION AND ENCLOSURES​*pheasants, bobwhite quail, or Hungarian partridge, when older than 14
weeks, shall be kept in an enclosure no smaller than 100 square feet, subject to the following:
1. Pheasants without specs* require a minimum of 25 square feet per bird.
2. Pheasants with specs* require a minimum of 15 square feet per bird.
3. Bobwhite quail require a minimum of one square foot per bird.
4. Hungarian partridge require a minimum of eight square feet per bird.
5. Bobwhite quail and Hungarian partridge may be held in smaller breeding pens during the breeding season.
6. In order to reduce direct confrontation and interaction between birds, cover shall be provided in enclosures which
hold pheasants and Hungarian partridge. Cover may be provided by growing vegetation, brush piles, old
Christmas trees, corn shocks, bales of hay or straw, or other cover forms placed into or grown within each pen.
*Specs are small plastic blinders that can be attached to pheasants at six weeks or older to prevent cannibalism.​​


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Levantou said:


> Greetings,
> 
> If I have adult chukar and quail, can I raise them in the same pen?
> 
> ...


 
If a chukar and a quail were to breed together would it be a quaker?


Yeah you should be fine... USE pond netting its way way cheaper than bird netting... you can get it on ebay


----------



## Levantou (Nov 29, 2009)

michgundog said:


> They should be fine together, you may want to make sure you buy flight netting w/ the small holes for the quail. As far how many birds you should keep in your enclsosure this what the DNR requires:
> 
> *LIVE BIRD POSSESSION AND ENCLOSURES​*pheasants, bobwhite quail, or Hungarian partridge, when older than 14
> weeks, shall be kept in an enclosure no smaller than 100 square feet, subject to the following:
> ...


Hey michgundog,

Where did you find this info? I looked on the DNR web site but couldnt find it. 

Thanks for the info by the way.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

I have kept them together in the past with no issues.


----------

